
A Comprehensive Guide to CSS Resets - vladocar
http://sixrevisions.com/css/a-comprehensive-guide-to-css-resets/
======
mildweed
The HTML5 reset is the most newsworthy one here. We are all entrenched with
our own HTML4 resets at this point, but I'm all ears for the HTML5 reset.

